# Ghengis Khan and his archers !



## Stuka1166 (Oct 19, 2006)

Just watched an interesting show "Digging for the truth" on THC, about Ghengis Khan and his archer warriors.

Considering that his army was a mere 30,000...He had the ability to conquer armies 2 and 3 times larger then his own. The key...All of his warriors were accomplished "horsemen" and "archers."

The particular recurve the Mongols were using, had ranges of better then 350yds...According to the show, more then 100 yds farther then his opposing forces. The bows were made of wood, bone and sinew to make them flexible and very strong.

I suppose if you had a 100 yd advantage, that could mean the difference between winning and losing.

There is a maker of the asiatic recurve, but the name escapes me now, that makes EXACT replicas of said bows.

For those comcast subscribers, the show is available ON DEMAND to watch at your leisure.

Enjoy !!!


----------



## zxcmunlok (Feb 12, 2007)

Let me show you this movie http://youtube.com/watch?v=yJw8ETRFhKo

It shows the tradisional bow making by a Mongolian. I must admit that I like such bow very much and really hope that I could make one as well one day. I am doing my research. I could easily get Bamboo & Buffalo horn in my country but just dont have enough confidence on starting this project...must study more first. Maybe use modern sinews from www.bowstick.com


----------



## the-ghost (Sep 11, 2004)

this guys is insane on the back of a horse with a bow.


----------



## nodog (Mar 1, 2005)

Very cool Ghost!


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

If your into that sorta thing,look for a book by Jack Weatherford titled "Genghis KHAN and the making of the modern world".Very good read.:wink:


----------

